
GMU sued for Zotero - mariorz
http://crookedtimber.org/2008/09/30/gmu-sued-for-zotero/
======
jasonlbaptiste
Saw this the other day. Pretty ridiculous. So many companies just sue instead
of partnering and trying to reap the benefits. Of course there are certain
situations where you need to protect your trademark/yourself. To me this isn't
one of them obviously. Big companies have everything they could want: smart
hackers, some traction, and a better product... yet they just go and sue.

------
natrius
Maybe Reuters is trying to be noble by getting courts to declare EULAs
unenforceable.

But probably not.

------
jrockway
Ah, blog comments:

 _I’m afraid I must disagree, at least in part. While I agree that
Thomson/Reuters should have put more effort into web interoperability, I am
troubled by the use of federal dollars to support the development of a
competitive product (even free ones)._

We'd better tell the GHC folks to stop working on Haskell! It's cutting into
Sun's Java revenue!

Anyway, I wonder what law they are using to prevent the reverse-engineering
for interoperability? Last time I checked, that is _explicitly allowed_ by the
DMCA. If it is an EULA thing, I would be happy to take credit for reverse-
engineering the file format; I have never used EndNote. (BibTeX + emacs is
much easier to use.)

